# Kenya Tree is Always Droopy



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey folks,

I was wondering if anyone has a problem with droopy kenya trees. Mine looks fine and has full polyp extension during the day but it never stays upright. It's in a low-flow area of the tank as well. It hasn't been "upright" ever since I got it, am I lacking something in the water column?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Try some Viagra in the tank


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Try some Viagra in the tank


Is that how you keep yours upright?


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Try some Viagra in the tank


lol

.......


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Amusing yes, but I'm curious about a serious reply. I've got one that isn't faring well as well...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think the real problem might be that about 98.9% of all reefers truly hate Kenya tree due to the invasive nature of it and don't have it in their tanks. 

Most if us are trying to get it out of our tanks or give it away to someone who will take it. So there is less care about than an sps unfortunately. 

The droopy Kenya tree might be due to flow of lighting


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

DennisZ said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a problem with droopy kenya trees. Mine looks fine and has full polyp extension during the day but it never stays upright. It's in a low-flow area of the tank as well. It hasn't been "upright" ever since I got it, am I lacking something in the water column?


I wouldn't worry about it - they tend to do that. You may want to get a bit more flow on it to see how it responds.

Its only invasive in the sense that it will grow quickly and the branches can break off if you don't prune it.

I actually quite like them - there are actually quite a few varieties with different polyp shapes / coloration. You should check out Reefquarium (Ken's) display he has a few large leathers/kenya trees in a soft coral dominated setup - its rivals any SPS tank (or tank in general).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Agree that there are some beautiful variations of kenya tree but the one that most people have in their tanks is truly invasive and there really is no way to keep a handle on them other than to keep pruning and inspecting your tank for spawns.

I have kenya tree in my tank from 4 years ago that I can't 100% get rid of. I try to go in and kill it but it's still there....like a bad std....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*kenya trees*

its all about who likes what its your tank do as u like ... like alt says it does get evvassive and that's what most don't like , but as other member said if u prune and get rid of stuff it truly does look great .. I had some and it was a wonderful piece but took up too much space and had to go .. do I still have some in tank yes ... mine like flow , and really are bullet proof ...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If i could take my rocks out and burn them off...I would.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have yet to have one of these things survive...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> If i could take my rocks out and burn them off...I would.


Or you can send the rock to me. I won't kill it but I can guarantee it won't grow. Lol. The one I have from you is still a cute little seedling...


----------



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

Update: I tried the viagra, it worked great! I think it's even spawning. Just kidding. 

The kenya tree is still droopy. It's probably the flow. Maybe I'll rip it off the rockwork because it is starting to touch my green montipora, but then I'll need to find a coral to fill the ugly gap in my rockwork.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Honestly, if you have a Monti there in the area that might be the culprit. They tend to shade everything underneath and eventually killing it or stunting growth.

Give the Monti a few months and it will grow in


----------



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Honestly, if you have a Monti there in the area that might be the culprit. They tend to shade everything underneath and eventually killing it or stunting growth.
> 
> Give the Monti a few months and it will grow in


Thanks for the advice. The monti isn't really shading anything yet but I'll definitely have to frag it if it gets larger. I just fragged a piece of my kenya tree and tied it to a small rock in better flow, so let's see if that'll do anything.


----------

